# Asus P4P800

## leo

Hi,

I'm running a linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10 on a P4P800 Asus mainboard, but found the (already reported) problem with DMA.

Is there a way to use a gentoo kernel with this board with DMA? It is not mandatory (by now) to let the Gigabit Eth to work.

Thank you very much.

Leo

PS: by the way... the 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 was not able to mount the CD-ROM; what kernel does the 1.4 Live CD run?

----------

## alltagswunder

hi!

i own the same board. however i didn't have any probs mounting cds (2.4.20-gentoo-r7, sony dvd+/-r burner) so far.

in fact /proc/ide/hdc/settings tells me the dvd-drive is the only ide-device that currently uses dma !!?!

i've tried so far:

enable hyperthreading (compile a smp kernel)

worked, but i read somewhere there were problems with smp + alsa (see below) so i made another one without smp, which actually didn't fix the sound-problem after all.

get to work onboard-lan

no problem (compiled a sk98lin kernel module with 3c940 support)

get to work onboard-sound

NO SUCCESS so far.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

actually all should be fine with an existing snd-intel8x0 module.

but until now i just get lots of "unresolved symbol"s somewhere in building or loading it.

the bad thing is, that this happens just by using gentoo packages!!   :Sad: 

i.e. sys-kernel/gentoo-sources and media-sound/alsa-driver to be specific.

yes, i did follow the gentoo-alsa-guide! i'm not aware of any errors i might have made..

i don't know much what i should try next in this issue at the moment!

i might add, that i'm trying to use a snd-usb-audio module at the same time; but to me there's no apparent conflict of these modules (and there shouldn't be anyway).

resembles this mysterious case from 11-2002 and this one from 06-2003.

getting to work my radeon 9700 (more or less) properly

but this concerns this topic only so far as agpgart doesn't identify the i865pe yet. which even doesn't seem to matter in this context, as the ati-drivers do access the agp in some other way..

at the moment i'm happy with my x at 1600x1200 @ 24 bpp @  85 hz.

unresolved so far:

harddisks seem to be running in pio mode

as it seems that's because agpgart cannot identify the i865pe chipset (?)

i'm gonna try the sys-kernel/gs-sources next.

do i have a chance of success that way?

proper x-integration of my usb-wacom-tablet

but that's completely ot here, and and i haven't paid it much effort yet. (but the google-oracle tells me that people had troubles with this too in the past.. *sigh* )

so that's my story. no solutions, just more problems - sorry.

----------

## leo

Ok,

I compiled kernel 2.4.22-gentoo-r0 and everything works very fine, agpart has no problems and ICH5 is recognized. HD now does transfer data at 55 MB/s (vs 5 MB/s before without DMA).

Sound works very well (without hyperth.) but with ALSA 0.9.7-r2

I have no idea about CD problem with 2.4.20, but that is the computer at work, so I have not many time to hack...

Leo

----------

## gaz

wot about ICH5R raid? cant get my sata raid drive to work  :Sad: 

----------

## Yarrick

have you tried 2.6.0-test-kernels? new hardware may need new kernels  :Smile: 

----------

## Truckle

I can't even boot my livecd - I'm pretty sure it's because of the serial ata drive (it boots ok when I disable it)

I'm currently trying to create a custom live cd using a version of gentoo I installed using VMware on windows... It's harder than it sounds (for someone who's never used gentoo before)  :Wink: 

----------

## hbrecht

Hi

[*]getting to work my radeon 9700 (more or less) properly

but this concerns this topic only so far as agpgart doesn't identify the i865pe yet. which even doesn't seem to matter in this context, as the ati-drivers do access the agp in some other way..

at the moment i'm happy with my x at 1600x1200 @ 24 bpp @  85 hz.

[/list]

Could u please tell me how you got that? I´ve tried for the last few hours but still have the agpgart-problem. I have a radeon 9200, but I think the driver is the same.

Thanks in advance,

Brecht

----------

